# INTP or INFJ?



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey  I came to conclution that i am INTP or INFJ. 
If you think i am neither, please tell me your opinion anyway.
Sorry for my English.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Why not INTP:
INTPs take in all information- i dont. If topic does not interest me i wont listen. If i dont see the point in doing something i wont do it just because i 'need' to do it. 
I am not intrested in mechanics/ calculations/ engineering. My interests are highly humanitaric.
I am very sensitive to things that touches ME. To criticism, conflicts, unabilities...
I dont think that i am Ne type (tests tell that my Ne is very developed, but) because i listen to various opinions and then form mine. If i understood Ne/Ni well, it is Ni.
My face is very animated and i am quite emotional.
Why not INFJ:
I am not caring- sometimes i feel like i am misantroph- a whole human race disappoint me. Everyday i see teenagers that act like hugest victims just because they broke with a bf, gained a pound or got a bad mark. Ok, i understand that it is sad, but they just need move on. Why nobody ever think about the REAL victims??? Althrough i find myself usually 'checking situation from other person shoes'. I did it uncounciously as long as i can remember.
Excluding that 'sometimes' and superficial troubles i try to help as i can, even through i feel incapactable of helping, comparing to others...
Charismatic- i dont think that i am.
Good communication skills- hell, NO.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Love i quess? I'd rather die than live without creating a family. I want to get married when i reach 23, have 3 kids and live a simple happy life. Because my huggest fear is to live an empty, worthless, lonely life. More than anything i want to have children- have a meaning in my life.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
When i switched schools and saw COMPLETELY different world. Then i found a lot of intresting/ different/ people, made new friends and lost a lot of weigh. I was truelly happy back to then- i felt self confident, had good relationships and good grades.
4) What makes you feel inferior?
Being around 'better' people than i am. Other people critic, inability to stand up for myself.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.) *
When making desicions that will impact others i decide by quality/ price principle- what i can get the best with minimum damage.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? *
Motivation. When it is tough to continue i imagine the final product/ project and remember why i started it. When you are motivated, you do your job with joy and naturally do it well.

*7) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
To understand the main principles and then 'add' details.

*8) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I was very organized all my life (that is not a lie- i had severe ocd, so) and now i am messy and procrastinator like i compensate my exessive planning, tidyness and organising. So i dont if i am truelly orginized or...

*9) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
By making sure that i will follow what i believe and i am being myself.

*10) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Think before speaking.
I prefer group discussion, it is perfect if there is 3-5 people. One-on-one is stressful. I feel very awkward and cant concentrate on topic.

*11) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I like to know where i am jumping before leaping- i am never first to try out and dont want to be.
Yes. Words are nothing without proving them with action.

*12) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Tell that i have a lot of homework/ test tommorow. But if they will make me feel important (lol, i know) i will go.

*13) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
1. Stressing because of critizism/ conflicts. I close myself into a shell and feel completely NOTHING and act like stone. It does work out like 90proc. of time and if it doesnt then (it happens when person touch my deepest wounds) i become all red, angry, shaky- feel emotional outburst,feel uncontrollable and cant say anything logical. I hate when this stuff happens because it mess all my inside and i cant think about anything else for the rest of the day plus...
2. In general (e.g due school, misluck) i become way too arrogant, 'i dont care' style, depressed, ANXIOUS. How i act? I try to relax by riding my bike, writing. 

*14) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Dishonesty, straddling, lack of tolerance, exessive judging, narcisism.

*15) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Yessss. Honestly, i suck at small talk, but if there is a talk about things that interest me i talk and debate like there is no tomorrow. That is philosophy, psychology, paranormal stuff (NOT fantasy stuff), conspiracy theories, 'light' technology stuff, countries, religion (i dont really believe in any of religions, although i believe in 'God' and religions fascinate me), medicine, theories- stuff like that. 

*16) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
Haha, that is a tough one. I dont know.. 

*17) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
Good things: insightful, witty, intresting, exclusive (they say 'exclusive in a good way')
Bad things: ALIENATED, unserious, flaky, cold, CHILDISH,'sometimes too sarcastic and arrogant', uncaring
Would never say that i am: caring, dependable, 'chatable'
What is wrong about their perception: a lot of people (that dont know me) misjudge me as selfish bi*ch. I am not, just most of the time i dont know how to react. I literally needed to learn how to smile and emote. My social skills arent wonderful. 

*18) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
Sitting in front of computer and reading about something i am intrested in.,

*May be useful: *i had severe OCD and i am very anxious person since i was born. I take most of the things to extreme (e.g eat everything or dont eat at all, do pefectly or dont do at all)... also i am HSP. Give me internet or library, 1 philosophical friend, some food and water and i will be happy forever. Also i LOVE art (surreal, especially), cactuses, odd accesorries, cats and food. Left handed.


ASK ANYTHING That may help


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I find your fishbowl gif highly distracting and disruptive for my train of thought.

Can't be just me...


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I find your fishbowl gif highly distracting and disruptive for my train of thought.
> 
> Can't be just me...


Yeah me too.

And also all the signatures etc.

Also INFJ and INTP are similar anyways. But if you say no no no more than yes yes yes maybe INTP.


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I find your fishbowl gif highly distracting and disruptive for my train of thought.
> 
> Can't be just me...


I changed my avatar so you can concentrate well and answer my question. :ninja:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

gintariukeas said:


> I changed my avatar so you can concentrate well and answer my question. :ninja:


Well, I suppose it is your choice if you want to be typed or not. Just saying that I won't do it if I can't focus.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, I suppose it is your choice if you want to be typed or not. Just saying that I won't do it if I can't focus.


LOL, she just said she changed it.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Neither. INFP yo.


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Neither. INFP yo.



But i am definelly not altruist, honestly, i see myself as incapactable of helping people, maybe even selfish. Excluding people who are not accepted/ have trouble fitting in.. well i experienced it, so it is maybe because of that.
Also i am punctual.
I know one infp guy which is 28 and still single because he cant find 'ideal' girl. Also he sarcifise all of his time for helping people and praying. I am maybe even opposite? I would rather marry random guy than not marry at all (due fear of being completely unloved) i spend most of the time reading (for my own joy and debates with smart people)... it is not idealistic.

Everything else seem to fit +-. I will read more about that type. Thanks for answer


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, I suppose it is your choice if you want to be typed or not. Just saying that I won't do it if I can't focus.


Why did you even bother commenting? Their avatar is their form of expression, they have the right to use whatever avatar they want. Jeez, how condescending do you have to be?

OP, I think you're IxFP because I picked up on a lot of inferior Te:



gintariukeas said:


> Being around 'better' people than i am. Other people critic, inability to stand up for myself.


Inferior Te.



> 1. Stressing because of critizism/ conflicts. I close myself into a shell and feel completely NOTHING and act like stone. It does work out like 90proc. of time and if it doesnt then (it happens when person touch my deepest wounds) i become all red, angry, shaky- feel emotional outburst,feel uncontrollable and cant say anything logical. I hate when this stuff happens because it mess all my inside and i cant think about anything else for the rest of the day plus...
> 2. In general (e.g due school, misluck) i become way too arrogant, 'i dont care' style, depressed, ANXIOUS. How i act? I try to relax by riding my bike, writing.


More inferior Te!

I'm pretty confident that you're Fi dominant. Didn't see much Se or Ne, but I would lean towards ISFP.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Amenamy said:


> Why did you even bother commenting? Their avatar is their form of expression, they have the right to use whatever avatar they want. Jeez, how condescending do you have to be?


Wasn't being condescending.
When she wrote "bump?" I took it as "Why is no one responding?".
Thus I commented to explain that it might have to do with the avatar since I found it disruptive, then I am likely not the only one.
Yes, the avatar is a form of expression, but typing people is a hobby, not a job. We don't get paid for this, we *choose* to do this. For that reason we could at least​ expect that the person who asks for help could make it easier for us and themselves by not having a disruptive avatar.
I'm not talking about forcing them, but the more disruptive the avatar, the less likely is the help (do you see how that could be an issue for someone who wants help?).
Neither am I talking about a permanent change; just while being typed would likely be enough.

You might have seen what I said as hostile, but I was merely pointing out the mutual benefit of a less disruptive avatar during the typing. A conversation that didn't involve you by the way.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

ISFP I think... Didn't sense much intuition. What made you think you were an INFJ?


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

DJeter said:


> ISFP I think... Didn't sense much intuition. What made you think you were an INFJ?


1. Very usually i am like 'all or nothing' 'do or do not completely' 
4. I do judge people and make my own opinions...
5. I do check situations from 'other's eyes/ shoes' to see motives
6. I can 'read' people quite well. Most of the time i know how person is feeling/ what are his motives etc. (and this ability? was noticed by other people, not me) Althrough i am not really motivated to help them...
7. Through writing i can express myself much better than in words.
8. I love drawing art art in general (excluding peisazes and too realistic drawings)
9. Love to search for hidden meaning (literature or life- doesnt matter).
10. Anddd because for me, infj seem to be an awesome type.


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

Amenamy said:


> Why did you even bother commenting? Their avatar is their form of expression, they have the right to use whatever avatar they want. Jeez, how condescending do you have to be?
> 
> OP, I think you're IxFP because I picked up on a lot of inferior Te:
> 
> ...


I dont think i am ISFP... my sister is ISFP and she is not like me... she dont like 'investigating' and thinking in general, she hates philosophy, paranormal etc... she never sees anything between the lines, has her own very unique style and she loves people way more than i do. Also she is very untidy and works really slow. Lol, i said mostly minuses..


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

gintariukeas said:


> I dont think i am ISFP... my sister is ISFP and she is not like me... she dont like 'investigating' and thinking in general, she hates philosophy, paranormal etc... she never sees anything between the lines, has her own very unique style and she loves people way more than i do. Also she is very untidy and works really slow. Lol, i said mostly minuses..


Comparing yourself to another of the same type is a bad way to type yourself. You can't even be sure she's an ISFP. She may be an ESFP, based on her extroverted nature. But regardless, comparing two people side by side is one of the weakest ways of showing one is a certain type.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Wasn't being condescending.
> When she wrote "bump?" I took it as "Why is no one responding?".
> Thus I commented to explain that it might have to do with the avatar since I found it disruptive, then I am likely not the only one.
> Yes, the avatar is a form of expression, but typing people is a hobby, not a job. We don't get paid for this, we *choose* to do this. For that reason we could at least​ expect that the person who asks for help could make it easier for us and themselves by not having a disruptive avatar.
> ...


Then you shouldn't have said anything. You came across as more "petulant child" - _I don't like your avatar so I'm not going to type you_! than "perhaps this would give you a better response". Besides, this is a public thread on a forum, everything is my business. If you have a problem with other people jumping in, send a visitor or private message.



gintariukeas said:


> 1. Very usually i am like 'all or nothing' 'do or do not completely'
> 4. I do judge people and make my own opinions...
> 5. I do check situations from 'other's eyes/ shoes' to see motives
> 6. I can 'read' people quite well. Most of the time i know how person is feeling/ what are his motives etc. (and this ability? was noticed by other people, not me) Althrough i am not really motivated to help them...
> ...


Yeah. You're probably an ISFP.



gintariukeas said:


> I dont think i am ISFP... my sister is ISFP and she is not like me... she dont like 'investigating' and thinking in general, she hates philosophy, paranormal etc... she never sees anything between the lines, has her own very unique style and she loves people way more than i do. Also she is very untidy and works really slow. Lol, i said mostly minuses..


That's your sister, not you. There are a lot of differences within types. Don't become typist based on your experiences with certain people...and it sounds likely that your sister is either an ESFP, very young, or underdeveloped.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Amenamy said:


> Then you shouldn't have said anything. You came across as more "petulant child" - _I don't like your avatar so I'm not going to type you_! than "perhaps this would give you a better response". Besides, this is a public thread on a forum, everything is my business. If you have a problem with other people jumping in, send a visitor or private message.


Simply your interpretation to something that didn't involve you.
If she told me that she took it in a bad way I would have apologized.
Stop judging people you don't know.

@gintariukeas, if you took offense, then I am sorry. I was only trying help by explaining that people only tend to type people when they find it convenient and I felt like pointing out that the reason for the lack of responses at the time could have been because people felt it was inconvenient.
It was nothing against you or your way of expressing yourself, merely wanted to share my experience in the subject to explain the lack of replies. 
In my time typing people there has been a pattern amongst the people who get little to no responses and that is that most of them are inconvenient in some way or the other for the people typing, it can be that there's too little written in the first post (if the OP doesn't care, why should I?), too much written in the first post (tl;dr, wasn't interesting anyways), distracting avatar (where was I again? Never mind, I give up.), and so on.

Again, if you took offense, then I am sorry.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

This will answer your question


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Wasn't being condescending.
> When she wrote "bump?" I took it as "Why is no one responding?".
> Thus I commented to explain that it might have to do with the avatar since I found it disruptive, then I am likely not the only one.
> Yes, the avatar is a form of expression, but typing people is a hobby, not a job. We don't get paid for this, we *choose* to do this. For that reason we could at least​ expect that the person who asks for help could make it easier for us and themselves by not having a disruptive avatar.
> ...


You were still being a bit of an ass.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

gintariukeas said:


> 1. Very usually i am like 'all or nothing' 'do or do not completely'
> 4. I do judge people and make my own opinions...
> 5. I do check situations from 'other's eyes/ shoes' to see motives
> 6. I can 'read' people quite well. Most of the time i know how person is feeling/ what are his motives etc. (and this ability? was noticed by other people, not me) Althrough i am not really motivated to help them...
> ...


Sorry to nitpick, but what happened to numbers 2 and 3? Anyways, number 6 actually sounds like Se-Ni working together--when they work in tandem, people's body language can give you a lot of information about underlying motivations. But because of low Fe, ISPs don't have much inclination to interact with the people they're observing. 7 isn't really type specific; and with number 9, lots of people like to _search_ for meaning, but it's really only the Ni dominant people who can see it immediately. I'd say that ISFP may be a good choice (although, admittedly, INFJs really are an awesome type).


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

JungleDisco said:


> This will answer your question


That is fucking scarily accurate...


----------

